
Google launches Hire, a new service for helping businesses recruit - tashoecraft
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/18/google-launches-hire-a-new-service-for-helping-businesses-recruit/
======
bigtones
The 'Hire' product just launched today actually came from an acquisition, it
was not developed internally by Google at all.

It was developed by Bebop, a company Google acquired last year for $380
Million that was founded by Diane Greene (Founder of VMWare). When Google
decided to bring Diane Greene on full time to run Google Cloud, they had to
purchase her company in order to facilitate that. Bebop originally had
aspirations to shake up the enterprise software space by building a suite of
applications, and the 'Hire' app was the first one they produced. Bebop
employees have been working on it since then and had a long beta period before
the launch today. As noted in the TechCrunch article, the 'Hired' platform
also runs the Google for Jobs website that launched earlier this year.

[http://fortune.com/2016/01/04/google-paid-380-million-for-
di...](http://fortune.com/2016/01/04/google-paid-380-million-for-diane-
greenes-startup/)

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/bebop](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/bebop)

~~~
Giroflex
> Bebop, a company Google acquired last year for $380 Million

> When Google decided to bring Diane Greene on full time to run Google Cloud,
> they had to purchase her company in order to facilitate that

Well, that's an expensive hire.

~~~
mandeepj
I think it already paid off. She on-boarded Snap, Apple and Netflix

Edit - I am impressed with Diane Greene. She donated all of her take from
acquisition of her company - [http://www.businessinsider.com/diane-green-
donates-150m-to-c...](http://www.businessinsider.com/diane-green-
donates-150m-to-charity-2016-1)

~~~
verst
Correction: She didn't onboard Snap.

Maybe you meant Spotify?

Source: I worked with Snap when I was on the Google Cloud Platform team in
2012/2013.

~~~
illumin8
She got them to sign a significant multi-year $1B+ commitment - if that isn't
a win, I don't know what is.

~~~
raverbashing
How do you spend 1Bi in hosting costs? That's mind-blowing

~~~
jldugger
Well, first you sign a multiyear agreement. Lets call it 5 years. Now you only
need to find a way to spend $200m a year on a service that purports to discard
your videos pretty damn fast.

How do you do that? I figure a mix of bandwidth, storage, and personal
targeting ad-tech. Most folks using cloud vendors are upset at the outbound
traffic cost, so that probably costs a pretty penny. Especially when CDN and
caching layers are pointless.

------
agentgt
My company makes recruiting software and it we knew it was only a matter of
time (a couple of years ago... now its obvious) before Google would enter the
recruiting industry.

Particularly because the major players other than LinkedIn basically rely
entirely on Google. All Indeed, Monster, CareerBuilder do is buy Google Ads
and then essentially resells the marketing. This is similar to the situation
TripAdvisor is in but generally worse.

The current job boards / job aggregators (the companies above) are terribly
unimaginative, generally not helpful and often price gouge companies (if you
wondering the what the difference is between aggregator and job board... there
really isn't much but one pulls the jobs aka crawls the web for them).

Now the boards/aggregators are trying to become more service based and offer
higher value offerings for long term strategic reasons. Indeed is rolling out
"Indeed Prime" and I believe Career Builder is offering something similar as
well.

So as creepy as it is that Google is in the recruiting space I am optimistic
that will finally provide some spark of innovation that is much needed in a
very high touch industry devoid of it.

~~~
nolok
Honestly the work to be done in search in general is still gigantic, and it's
even bigger in job.

Despite having tons of stores of all sorts (app stores by microsoft apple and
google, movies streaming stores like netflix, game stores like steam, ...) no
one has truly found a way to solve the discoverability problem that feels
really satisfying.

Some are decent, but that's mostly by sending you so many stuff at once that a
few are bound to be acceptable, but that doesn't mean they were the best
choices for you (eg you buy that game or look that movie, but there are other
stuff you would have taken over it if the store had been able to identify
them).

Job/recruiting is even harder in that it's a two way attraction, the employee
need to convince you but you need to convince them back. Result being, we self
impose the same "spam" of propositions by seeing tons of candidate /
interviewing in tons of companies, wasting a lot of people time (let's face
it, in a big share of interviews either if not both of the parties knows it
won't fit after just a couple of minutes).

I have no doubt that companies who are not merely looking for marketing /
reselling gimmick have a share of that space to own, Google or not.

~~~
bflesch
To solve the appstore search issue Apple should just check what apps my
imessage contacts are using and then recommend those apps to me.

~~~
dajohnson89
That's not creepy at all. Hypothetical: I have one contact on my new phone, my
wife, and the top suggested app is Tinder.

~~~
bflesch
Don't shoot the messenger

------
lettergram
I for one, will never use a Google product again. They level of creepiness and
data they have on all their users is insane.

I personally have switched to DuckDuckGo, Fastmail, FireFox (the mobile
browser is awesome btw), and will replace Android as soon as a viable
alternative is presented. Smooth sailing.

The problem with Google, is they are building a repository for themselves, but
also for government. Couple that with their willingness to kill products, and
you'd have to be insane to trust their services.

~~~
hellofunk
> and will replace Android as soon as a viable alternative is presented

One alternative that's been around for a while you might like if you want to
continue using smart mobile devices is an operating system made by Apple (not
Google), called iOS (used to be called iPhone OS but it can now be used on
tablets too even some music players like iPods have it).

Just throwing that out there, they have a lot of similar features, but with
iOS you don't need to get involved with Google. Check it out, it's definitely
a viable alternative.

~~~
aabaker99
The OP seems concerned about privacy. Apple certainly has a lot of PR activity
promoting privacy of their products.

But at the same time it seems so many websites, apps, companies, ISPs, etc.
are hoping to track their users much more than before. Perhaps even sell
profiles on their users to advertisers or other tech companies.

Apple also seems to be a fairly secretive company. Their products have
historically felt more "closed" than Android. Isn't Apple violating user
privacy in iOS just like Android? And if they aren't, shouldn't they be, from
a business perspective?

~~~
linkregister
The OP can upgrade from iOS whenever the appropriately Free/Libre mobile
operating system is viable.

iOS, despite being a very closed ecosystem, is much more privacy-conscious. In
addition to being much more resistant to law enforcement and criminal
adversaries, it submits far less information about the user to Apple by
default.

To be fair to the Android team, almost all of the user tracking and
advertisement targeting can be disabled in the system and account preferences.
Sure, Google could disregard the user preferences, but that might open up
liability for fraud.

------
b3b0p
Any reason this is a link to TechCrunch instead of the original sources?

Google Hire: [https://hire.google.com](https://hire.google.com)

Google Blog Introducing Hire:
[https://www.blog.google/products/g-suite/google-
introduces-h...](https://www.blog.google/products/g-suite/google-introduces-
hire-new-recruiting-app-integrates-g-suite/)

~~~
imjk
Perhaps because they discovered it on TC and wanted to give them the due
credit. Or perhaps they felt the editorial content added value to their
understanding or context.

------
inetsee
What I'd really like to see is a database of information about employers
that's not readily available until you become an employee, like non-compete
agreements, intellectual property assignments, etc.

If you've quit your job, sold your house / given up your apartment, moved all
your stuff to a new city, then on your first day at your new job they hand you
a stack of documents to sign including some (like non-compete agreements) that
would have significantly influenced your decision to accept the job offer,
then the employer has a great deal of leverage to get you to sign those
documents.

It would be nice if this kind of information were more readily available in
advance to people considering job offers.

~~~
daxelrod
Ooof, I've always had the privilege of getting these up front with my offer. I
don't think I'd agree to an offer without knowing what all of these were up
front.

~~~
mLuby
Was that just luck or did you have to negotiate for that privilege? If so I'm
curious how that conversation goes…

~~~
daxelrod
My first internship actually provided an IP agreement upfront.

Ever since then, I've told companies that in order to consider their offer, I
also need details about their benefits and copies of anything that I would
need to sign as a condition of my employment.

I haven't had that many jobs, but so far no one has said no.

------
Androider
I was just about to select a recruitment management service. Both Lever and
Greenhouse has "call us" pricing, and sadly Google Hire follows the same
trend. Only Workable has a clear pricing page, which gives them a big plus in
my book. Since we're on G Suite, Hire could be a natural fit but the
requirement to book a demo (and the accompanying upside-down shaking to see
how much money falls out of our pockets) is a big turn-off.

Would love to hear experiences from someone who has for example tried both
Workable and Lever.

~~~
skuhn
Stay away from Lever.

It's a slick web application along the lines of the fanciness of Asana's
interface.

What it isn't is a sane applicant tracking system. It doesn't reliably notify
you when candidates apply. It supports virtually zero job board integrations.
It very much wants you to adapt to it, with very little support for the other
way around. The interface is over-complicated to the point of being unusable
for anyone who isn't committed to spending hours a week in it.

I have never used an ATS that I actually liked, but the failings of Lever make
it pretty special in terms of ATS hatred.

It isn't particularly expensive though, despite their opaque pricing. Most
ATSes seem to price ~10 open reqs around $300/mo or so. Where the real expense
comes in is usually the job board listing fees -- but since Lever barely
supports any job boards, you don't have to worry about that!

~~~
Lery1934
All true.

And to be honest I have always been very turned off by their boastful "We only
hire 50/50 Male/Female developer team." It's so in your face, it's like "why
not hire the best person for the job?" Or when I see their internal job ads
here, its like "Gee, I wonder if this is for a Male engineering role or a
Female engineering role," or "Hope they didn't hire a bunch of dudes last
week."

So for a variety of reasons I am an anti-advocate for Lever; I will never have
business with them and I have successfully pointed several companies to better
ATS.

~~~
siissussjskk
Who says they aren't hiring quality candidates? Saying you are maintaining a
50:50 team just means you continue searching for a qualified man or woman to
maintain the ratio instead of settling for someone overrepresented in the
industry.

~~~
levelist_com
If you're passing up a quality candidate b/c they're the wrong gender than
that's discriminatory. Also, there are plenty of industries that are over
represented by women. Do you hear men crying about it or big movements to
invade those industries by men. I think the workforce should represent the
proper ratio, meaning... if software dev is made up of 90% males and 10%
females than so too should the staff. Well the goal should be to make sure
your staff make up is in the same ratio. Thats a good goal.

------
nealmueller
This product is built by the team that joined through bebop, a $380M
acquisition which came with Diane Greene, who now heads Google Cloud (Chief of
Cloud), and Bogomil Balkansky who now heads Hired (VP).

[https://venturebeat.com/2016/01/04/google-paid-380m-to-
buy-b...](https://venturebeat.com/2016/01/04/google-paid-380m-to-buy-bebop-
executive-diane-greene-donating-her-148m-share/)

~~~
derwiki
Small clarification in case it confused anyone else: Bogomil Balkansky heads
the OP Google product, `Hire`, not the unrelated recruiting company `Hired`.

~~~
seangrogg
Thanks for the clarity. I was legit confused for a second there.

------
endorphone
A question I've always wondered -- If Google, or an employee at Google, used
ML (or just classic techniques) to analyze the enormous, enormous troves of
trojan horse data they have on the employees of virtually every organization
across the globe, would it be illegal if they traded on that data? They could
surely accurately call virtually any trend before anyone. They could see when
morale at a firm drops, when hours drop, when employees start trying to get
jobs elsewhere, etc. It is simply shocking the amount of data they have
coalesced.

And while I generally have a good opinion on them, a product like this just
seems like a step too far and risks threatening the trust users have in them.

~~~
mseebach
IANAL, but I think they would possibly be in breach of their own privacy
policy:

> How we use information we collect

> We use the information we collect from all of our services to provide,
> maintain, protect and improve them, to develop new ones, and to protect
> Google and our users. We also use this information to offer you tailored
> content – like giving you more relevant search results and ads.

[...]

> We will ask for your consent before using information for a purpose other
> than those that are set out in this Privacy Policy.

I don't think trading for profit on information a user would reasonably expect
to be private (search history, browsing history, email) could reasonably be
construed to fall into any of those categories, however the definition of
"services" in "develop new [services]" is a bit of a joker. Google Hedge Fund
anyone?

~~~
linkregister
It sounds like the kind of thing that would cause an existential crisis to the
G Suite unit ($1B+ annual revenue) when discovered or leaked. This would have
follow-on effects to other Google brands. Also massive liability for breach of
contract or even perhaps fraud.

In the G Suite contract, do customers indemnify Google from damages above a
certain amount for privacy breaches? I haven't seen the T&Cs, just the privacy
policy.

~~~
mseebach
That's basically my rationale for trusting Google with my data: They have both
the means (lots of well paid smart people) and the interest (a substantial
leak/misuse of my data could well be a fatal event for Google) to take care of
it.

> In the G Suite contract, do customers indemnify Google from damages above a
> certain amount for privacy breaches?

I don't see how they wouldn't.

------
hunvreus
We've tried Workable, Lever and about half a dozen other platforms. None of
them stuck.

What has worked is to do everything in GitHub.

We wrote about it a few years ago [1] and should probably write an updated
version of our approach, but in a nutshell;

\- When candidates apply through our online form on our website or via email,
we create a GitHub issue and assign it to the right person on our team.

\- Everybody on the team gets to see who's applying and can easily take part
into the discussion.

\- We wrote a few small Chrome extensions that act as helpers for managing
applications. For example Gdocs Preview [2], which allows us to display the
preview of attachments (i.e. resumes) in the GitHub issue directly.

\- We've added some automation with Zapier [3] (and some Python) to do things
like;

    
    
      - Automatically close an issue and email the candidate if we label the issue as "To reject",
    
      - Automatically pull email answers from the applicants in the issue thread,
    
      - Automatically send an email asking people to book an interview time with Calendly [4]
    
      - ...
    

Now, this works mostly because we're a software company first and we're using
GitHub for everything [5]. Additionally, compensations and feedback on
applicants are shared with the whole team, not sure every organization would
be comfortable with that level of transparency.

The main benefit is that there is virtually no friction for team members to
help out with recruitment and share their opinion.

It's also part of our on-boarding to point new employees at their recruitment
issue; they get to see what we discussed and how we perceived them through the
process.

[1]: [https://wiredcraft.com/blog/github-as-your-recruitment-
platf...](https://wiredcraft.com/blog/github-as-your-recruitment-platform/)

[2]: [https://github.com/Wiredcraft/gdocs-
preview](https://github.com/Wiredcraft/gdocs-preview)

[3]: [https://zapier.com](https://zapier.com)

[4]: [https://calendly.com](https://calendly.com)

[5]: [https://wiredcraft.com/blog/github-for-
everything/](https://wiredcraft.com/blog/github-for-everything/)

~~~
shimon
This is impressive, mainly because of the level of clarity around the hiring
process and your group's transparency around compensation and candidate
feedback. Kudos. Most orgs wouldn't even consider something this open.

------
sergiotapia
Man that UI is ugly. Material Design was a mistake for Google, all of their
products look this way. Even the settings page on Chrome looks really bad and
confusing.

~~~
bschwindHN
I like some aspects of material design like layer heights and shadows. But
you're right, this looks like someone cracked open a vanilla material design
template, added some buttons, and shipped it.

------
nfriedly
Here's a link to the actual product:
[https://hire.google.com/](https://hire.google.com/)

------
skummetmaelk
Soon companies will be able to specify wanted personality traits and Google
Hire will only recommend them people who visit a certain set of websites and a
specific social circle.

Fun times ahead.

~~~
linkregister
That sounds more like what will be offered when Facebook decides to jump in
the hiring game.

Facebook ads allow incredibly narrow targeting, including race, age, gender,
and interests across hundreds of dimensions.

I've never looked at a Google Ads console, though. Maybe they allow similarly
narrow criteria.

------
pasharayan
It's easy to forget, but LinkedIn doesn't have rich resume data of candidates.
With Hire, Google now gets rich resume & employee data - data, when coupled
with search history, that can now be used to build better user profiles than
before.

Given this, "Hire" is (or could become) a trojan horse into replacing the
network effect that LinkedIn has created.

~~~
readhn
Linkedin doesnt have resumes?? Every linkedin profile is technically a resume.
Dates, roles, qualifications are all there along with references.

~~~
coredog64
Many companies have HR software that will even let you apply with your
LinkedIn profile instead of a resume/filling out an app.

~~~
pm90
LinkedIn actually rolled out a new feature "Easy Apply" or something where all
you need to do is click an Apply button and it (presumably) sends your profile
information to the job.

------
ngrilly
Seeing Google launch a SaaS product, in a specific domain mostly unrelated to
its core business, is a bit worrying in terms of monopoly abuse.

~~~
gomox
I would argue that recruiting is and has always been a strategic issue at
Google.

~~~
ngrilly
If you follow this line of thinking, Apple, Microsoft, Tesla, SpaceX, Amazon
and many others will also start to compete on the hiring software market.

~~~
gomox
No. I mean, recruiting is strategic everywhere, sure, but Google pioneered the
Disneyland-style offices and perks since its early days. They always used
their own software for recruiting as opposed to buying something off the shelf
(of those you listed, I think only MSFT has their own thing for applicant
tracking, and they were looking at options recently).

------
mxuribe
Because I'm actively looking for another job, i instantly started thinking,
"so how can i hack this to my benefit". Other than having my public profiles
easy to have indexed by google, and continuing to apply for relevant jobs, I'm
not seeing an angle...at least not one that benefits candidates (like myself)
applying for jobs. Unless i'm missing something...?

~~~
aguggs99
Exactly! I feel that no one is attempting to create a application that makes
it easier on the job seeker. Everything coming out now is to make the
recruitment process better, not the actual job search.

------
MarketingJason
>"Pricing is based on the size of your organization"

Anyone have an idea of cost?

~~~
lcmatt
$4 per user however every user on the domain needs to be licensed. (So a
company with 300 G Suite users would be $14,400 a year)

------
amelius
Another service where "you" are the product.

------
crb002
Google skims top talent for themselves and feeds the rest out?

------
6stringmerc
...oh, another proprietary system for seekers to jump through a la Taleo?
Sounds good to me, as I'm on the other side of the fence with my concept and
target market, and will take as many big, heavyweight, Job-Poster oriented
targets possible when getting ready to debut or share more about the project.

I wonder if you can skip the "Background Check" as an Applicant just by
letting Google run a report for them on your GMail account profile haha.

------
fauigerzigerk
So how long until Google offers screening/scoring/vetting of applicants based
on the data it has about all of us?

All voluntary of course, if you can afford to decline. This isn't far fetched.
Employers have asked to access Facebook accounts before, which is extreme and
will never catch on (I think).

But allowing Google to rank and match applicants to particular roles may seem
harmless enough to many, and then it will become very difficult for anyone to
say no.

------
rdtsc
I bet in the future this will be enhanced with Google providing various stats
and scores based on the social and advertising profile people have.

For example a % score with something like this: "Trustworthiness", "Political
activism", "Obedience", "Addictions", "Laziness", "Morality", "Extroversion"
etc.

It will be opaque and derived from their "secret sauce" by scouring GMail, DNS
queries from your IP, phone calls you made on your Android phone, stuff you
bought and search for in Chrome and so on.

Some companies and even landlords check credit scores when you apply. Criminal
records. Border patrol checks social account postings. Imagine having access
to all non-public stuff Google and Facebook has.

I wonder if that some point they'd know people better than people know
themselves at. I kinda experienced that with Netflix when I was a subscriber.
It suggested movies that at first glance I wouldn't think I'd enjoy but the
algorithm had figured me out enough that if I took the suggestion, it usually
was right and I ended up liking the movie. It was a pleasant and creepy
surprise at the same time.

------
oblio
The interesting thing about this is that it's a very lucrative market and I
can see Google pushing this as part of their search results. They've going to
have the same kind of Google Shopping or whatever it's called "problem".

If they put this thing front and forward they're going to drive a ton of
people out of business just by their sheer visibility, as the Internet's front
page.

------
dividezero
What is Google doing in this space? Seems like monopolization at its finest

------
cavisne
While the article says google doesn't want to compete with job boards...

"Millions of job seekers start their search on Google every day. And with
Hire, you get a career site that’s optimized for Google Search."

I.e. You will get a site that will no doubt be right at the top of google
jobs. The aggregation value of the job boards seems pretty minimal then if
most candidates start on google anyway

~~~
drivingmenuts
I wasn't even aware that Google had job listings.

------
bamboo_7
"Google says Hire is meant to help businesses do away with manually tracking
candidates. "

Right, because there's no other software that exists to track applicants:
[http://www.softwareadvice.com/hr/applicant-tracking-
software...](http://www.softwareadvice.com/hr/applicant-tracking-software-
comparison/)

~~~
EduardoBautista
Just like Slack wasn’t the first to offer chat in a business setting or Google
offering internet search, you don’t have to be first.

------
fara
If you are not comfortable using Google products, we are currently using
Pipedrive to mange the Recruiting pipeline and has proven to be great. Haven't
tried Hire but seems to be about the same. With Pipedrive you can customize
your process, setup reminders that integrate with your Google calendar, search
for old canditates, use the budget field for salary, forward emails to keep
the history log, add custom fields, etc. They wrote a blog post about this
with some hints [https://blog.pipedrive.com/2014/06/how-to-use-pipedrive-
for-...](https://blog.pipedrive.com/2014/06/how-to-use-pipedrive-for-
recruiting/)

------
gorbachev
With some luck this will be the death blow to Taleo and the other legacy ATS
vendors.

~~~
gomox
I don't see this competing with enterprise ATS providers. It's an SMB product
meant for GSuite customers.

~~~
shimon
I'm sure that's what Google hopes the enterprise vendors think too. GSuite has
already successfully traversed from SMBs to enterprise and if Hire is
successful it will likely follow a similar path.

~~~
gomox
I honestly don't see how.

E-mail is a technical problem. Replacing Outlook with GMail is doable.

Recruiting is a complex business process. Enterprise recruiting has
significant regulatory hurdles as well as business specific requirements.
There is a huge implemementation and service component to an enterprise ATS
implementation, there is no "plug and play" here.

I don't even see Google wanting to play that game.

------
andrewstuart
I'm building something new in the hiring space which I hope to release soon.

When you hear about some new entrant to the space that you are creating a new
product for, there is the inevitable "gulp" as you urgently scan their
features to see how similar it is to your new thing, especially when the
product is from a giant company like Google.

Fortunately in this case Google Hire just looks like another "me too" similar
to all the other products. I'm hoping what I have built is actually some fresh
thinking. Now if can just grind through the remaining tasks in that never
ending task list....

~~~
aguggs99
What is the basis of your new product?

------
richardkeller
Will be interesting to see how Google Hire is used by agencies, as opposed to
companies sourcing their own talent.

Obligatory plug: I'm the cofounder of RecruitDoor [1], an applicant tracking
system for recruitment agencies. We've been running in South Africa for a few
months now, and we'll be branching internationally next month. (Comments and
critique welcome, by the way; we're currently still a startup).

[1] [https://www.recruitdoor.com](https://www.recruitdoor.com)

~~~
jacob_rezi
Hi Richard, I am the cofounder of Rezi, a company that creates resumes
optimized to perform better with applicant tracking systems.

Our goal is to align our services per the specfications of specific ats
companies.

[https://rezi.io](https://rezi.io)

------
popopobobobo
Don't you guys realize what is happening? Google potentially can screw you
with your careers now. Image they serve up your resume along with the type of
porn you searched in the footnote.

~~~
stanleydrew
And what value would Google get out of adding your porn search queries to your
resume exactly?

~~~
sawmurai
Well, they can tell their customers "look, if you search through us we can
give you the candidates application along with a nice analysis of their
personality, their history, their real interests etc."

------
delegate
I wonder why I don't see candidates jumping up from joy when they hear about
it ?

Don't you want to be conveniently tracked, compared, analyzed and disposed of
with a couple of clicks ? Don't you want your professional profile to be sold
to the highest bidder some time in the future ?

I mean, I'm sure the software brings order and ease to the hiring process, but
somehow this doesn't make me feel good. It makes me nauseous ... from how
insignificant and mechanical this makes us.. people treating people like
data...

~~~
sjg007
You will have to opt in to this viz a vi linkedIn. Otherwise building profiles
falls under the fair credit reporting act.

------
Bedon292
We were just about to switch to Lever, and then this comes out. Seems like a
nice option when we are already using GSuite for everything. Really curious
their pricing and abilities though.

------
mintplant
> Hire offers businesses a cohesive applicant tracking service that’s deeply
> integrated with G Suite to make it easier for businesses to communicate with
> their candidates and track their progress through the interview process.

This seems odd coming from Google, as they're notoriously inconsistent (and/or
manipulative) with communication during the application-interview-hiring
process.

------
philip1209
I can't find a way to contact support (no surprise for a google product) - so
if anybody from Google Hire is lurking, the "Webinar" button after the lead
capture page leads to a 404
[https://imgur.com/a/BIQlZ](https://imgur.com/a/BIQlZ)

~~~
s3nnyy
same here

------
jxramos
What does their usage of the term "verticals" denote?

>>>While Hire itself is interesting in its own right, it’s also interesting to
see that Google is now looking to use the G Suite tools and back-end services
it has developed over the last few years to solve problems in very specific
verticals.

------
joepour
I wrote a fully featured ATS last year that is currently for sale:
[https://flippa.com/8808403-growbeam-com](https://flippa.com/8808403-growbeam-
com)

Seems like there are a lot of people in this thread who might find this
relevant.

------
alonshiran
Smart move. They're building a strong suite of corporate products and creating
more barriers to leave it.

Kind of similar to Apple's hardware products that are strongly connected.

Too bad though that google is killing another industry on the way...

------
campuscodi
Real source: [https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2017/07/google-
introduc...](https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2017/07/google-introduces-
hire-new-recruiting.html)

------
Animats
Will this mean that you can't get a job without a Google account?

------
sandGorgon
I'm in the market for an ATS. none of which offer anything for less than
100-300$ per month. That's more than what o spend on other core API.

Is there an ATS at the ~10$ price range ?

~~~
cyberferret
Well, we just released our own ATS add on to our HR package (I won't mention
the link here in case it is considered self promotion spam, but it is in my
bio).

When setting pricing for our ATS, our research showed that most systems with
any level of sophistication was around $8 per employee per month, which is
incidentally what our pricing is.

So a small company with 10 employees can use it for $80/mo, but a larger one
will go up commensurately.

When you consider though, that this pricing is less than 0.1% of your total
monthly wage bill, then it sort of puts things in perspective.

~~~
sandGorgon
that's a decent pricing. Which one is your ATS: hrpartner ? Because I didnt
understand that it had an ATS.

P.S. prepend "shameless plug" to your shameless plug. But do show us your
stuff. All the early startups got their customers on HN ;)

~~~
cyberferret
Haha - yes, it is (here goes - shameless plug) -
[http://www.hrpartner.io](http://www.hrpartner.io)

ATS is a brand new module we just released in the past month or so, and is
getting good traction to date. There are a lot of standalone ATS systems out
there, but our customers (and potential customers) were wanting an all in one
integrated solution, so we built it.

Feel free to ping me directly if you have any questions - devan (at)
hrpartner.io

------
bhartzer
I'm surprised they didn't launch on hire.google, and chose to launch it on
hire.google.com instead. Apparently Google doesn't see the .Google TLD as a
priority for them.

------
CryoLogic
On the plus side, while google may have an advantage for run of the mill jobs
- niche sites like stack overflow careers will always have a better ROI for
specialized positions.

------
joshfraser
Since when did Google become a "request demo" company?

------
seanwilson
Can anyone explain the logic behind picking commonly used words as product
names? I know this is Google, but isn't it hard to rank well with such generic
names?

------
spullara
It is unclear to me why many people are comparing this effort to a job board.
It is pretty clearly an ATS and competes with Jobvite and not Indeed.

------
Fricken
I'm surprised it took them this long. I was wondering why Google didn't get
into this space a decade ago.

------
PangurBan
This opens the possibility of launching further G Suite initiatives focused on
other business problems and sectors

~~~
partiallypro
Duh, they are competing with Microsoft's 365 which is doing just that.
Wouldn't be surprised to see Google acquire a CRM company and integrate with
with GSuite, or a competitor to PowerBI, etc.

------
learc83
Does anyone know what the applicant side of this looks like? I can't find
anything about this on their site.

------
fastball
I'm guessing "Hired" doesn't have a trademark on the name?

------
chris__butters
Let's see how many businesses are destroyed and how much money Google makes
because of this.

It's a shame they can't just stand back and let people use websites like
Indeed, Monster, JobSite among others and let them get on with it and just
make money from the ads.

Do they not make enough already?

~~~
stale2002
Then maybe those companies should stop sucking.

If Google can make a better recruiting experience, then they deserve my money,
not other companies who suck.

That's the free market!

~~~
lostboys67
You have to rank for "language" in " location" first having a purty site one
the punter lands on it is all very well and good.

I suspect job ads might go the way of price comparison sites where its now pay
to play - its why relex (Elsevier) sold all its job businesses a few years
back

------
redindian75
direct link: [https://hire.google.com/](https://hire.google.com/)

------
balls187
We use Jobvite. Works pretty well.

~~~
TallGuyShort
If I had a dollar for every time Jobvite didn't work for me, I could hire so
many people.

------
redindian75
anyone know how they made those nifty animations - was it handcoded?

------
olivierva
Look another product they will retire in about a years time.

